# Skunked on Grouse hunt today



## Goni (Oct 6, 2013)

Went to Curtis creek road, drove in to Arbs, and hiked all over the place and only saw one chicken. Thought we may be to high, so we went and hiked all over Dry Bread - Nothing. Did see some beautiful deer and elk on Curtis Creek though!

Try somewhere else next weekend!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I got my backside handed to me this weekend as well. It was still better than sitting at home!


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Those couple of snow storms seem to have them transitioning to the ridges already. If you know where they winter, check there, or at least in the vicinity. Steeper slopes, thicker cover, near winter roosting areas. The Blues are not grouped up big yet, but they have started to make that move. 

The only time I have had a judo point, or shotgun with me, was when I was ptarmigan hunting in August, before the grouse season opened. I really need to make a trip for grouse. I have seen a lot of birds this year, but have yet to take one.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I just asked that question to someone over the weekend. Where do grouse winter? Do they move down or stay where they are?

BTW I saw three of them Saturday and two more today all were walking just a few yards from me. I only had my .06 so they will live another day; or die another day(where have I heard that before...). Seems like I only see what I'm not hunting for.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Blue grouse: So they typically winter high on ridges, with thick pines or firs. Especially those with large dominant trees. You will find them in the valleys, and more open terrain in the summer. With the snows we have received, they are moving to winter quarters. Because of the up and down nature of the weather we have been having, sometimes they hang up mid migration, or don't move far at all. That's why its nice to know where they winter in a particular area, you typically just look down slope from there. In the winter they will hold in the tight firs most of the time. This time of year, if they are still moving into the winter roosts, you will find them near those ridges, but in deciduous trees and shrubs. As they move to the wintering ridges, the smaller groups meet up, and create larger groups, just like deer.(they tend to cycle with deer too) I have already had people call BS, but I have seen as many as 200 birds all together, during one of these migrations. Also this time of year, before any substantial snow, they will come into the roost trees just at dusk, or right after. Once there is some snow on the ground, they will actually leave the roost, and burrow into the snow at night, to keep warm. You have not lived until you have been scared to death by a grouse coming out of fresh snow at your feet.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I keep hearing that it's a good year for grouse, but it's been poor so far for me. I think I've hunted five times and killed one bird. Spent 6 hours hiking one day without moving a bird, the same amount of time another day and moved one bird but had no shot. Perseverance.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I saw two more today; looking for elk. I'm starting to think if I bring my shotgun maybe I'll find the elk.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I bumped into the largest covey (or is it flock) or grouse i've ever seen while looking for Elk today. I lost count after 12 (still had my shoes on). They just kept flying away out of the trees. I'd guess there were over 20 birds. It was cool but I'd trade GPS coordanats with someone who could get me on a herd of Elk 
I was in the Herd hollow area if that's helpful to anyone.


----------



## ted (Oct 22, 2011)

Lonetree said:


> With the snows we have received, they are moving to winter quarters... In the winter they will hold in the tight firs most of the time.


Hit a favorite spot of mine yesterday and found them between 8500 and 9000 feet -- up to 1000 feet higher than they were two weeks ago. The move is definitely on.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Since my kids were out of school yesterday I took my two oldest up where I saw all the grouse to see if we could scare up some dinner. Not a single bird on the mountain.
Guess I'm as good a grouse hunter as I am an elk hunter...
We did see a couple of moose. And it was nice to get out.


----------

